# New model Hymer B544 spare wheel?



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi,
Has anyone with a 2011/12 Hymer B544 found a sensible place to fix a spare wheel?
Is it possible to construct some type of cradle for underfloor fixing, bearing in mind the floor is timber?
Kind regards
Alshymer


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

can we assume that there is a metal chassis to use as well for this.if so is it a Fiat, merc, Peugeot, ford.

cabby


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi
Sorry should have said Fiat Ducato chassis. I suppose one could strap across the chassis sides
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Does this mean that they come without a spare.


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Hymer spare wheel*

Doesn't everything these days?
Regards


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I have absolutely no idea whether they work or not or whether it is what you want but, coincidentally, have just seen an ad in the current Caravan Club magazine ( (page 125) for a spare wheel carrier sold by General Tube and Engineering Ltd., Priestley Road, Wardly Ind Estate, Worsley, Manchester M28 2LX Tel 0161 728 2946

It weighs 4 kg, fits all known chassis and costs £38.50 + £1.50 P&P. No drilling required in most cases. Slides out when required. Zinc plate finish. No website given.

G


----------



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

Came across this, is this the one Grizzly ?

http://www.homesolicitors.com/generalandtube.co.uk/img/CaravanSpareWheelCarriers.pdf

Gary


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Sorry Gary- can't see the link

G


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Got it ! Yes, I think that's the one. On reflection it might be that it's foar caravan wheels only but the firm might be able to adapt or make one for a van wheel if asked. Given the number of vans not supplied from new with spare wheels this could be a whole new product for them.


G


----------



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

Glad to you opened it, there is a good explanation of the carrier on the link to the firm on that PDF file

Gary


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Personally I would refuse to buy a motorhome that did not come with a spare wheel. If more people felt the same then perhaps manufacturers would have a rethink and ensure that spares were provided as standard. Having read several articles regarding people with cars having shredded tyres following a puncture and not having a spare, it would be an essential item and would definately affect any purchase I would make, be it car or motorhome.


----------



## courty (Apr 25, 2012)

Our spare (Hymer, Fiat base) is on a metal A frame in the garage at the rear up against the rear wall. should be fairly easy to get something made..

Courty


----------

